
The Town That Creep Built - ot
http://bldgblog.blogspot.com/2015/04/the-town-that-creep-built.html
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9506224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9506224)

------
other_herbert
Raise your hand if at first you thought this was scope creep (based on title
alone)..

